# Almost ready for my first maltese!



## I Love Maltese! (Apr 1, 2010)

I am a new poster (long-time reader) on spoiled maltese. I have been wanting a maltese for about 3 years, since I was in college. During that time, I was very close to starting the search to get one when I decided that I was too selfish (with my time and sleep :blush, immature and too busy with school and fun to give a dog the attention he will need, especially not a maltese. I recently graduated and have decided that I am mature enough and can (and want to!) give a puppy the attention he needs and that he deserves! I haven't gotten a job yet though so I'm going to hold off on getting a puppy until I have a steady income, this should be very soon but I don't want to risk not having enough money for vet visits, etc. 

I have decided that I want a little boy and right now I think that MiDis Maltese is the place I will start, as her puppies look just perfect to me and since she seems to have a very good reputation on the forum I think it will be a good choice. I am in Tennessee so that is great that I'm so close by! I do wonder, though, if anyone has any advice on other breeders in the region or fun stories about MiDi's? Or just any advice in general! I was curious though, for those of you who have Dian's babies, how much does/will your dog weigh at full grown? And I would LOVE to see pictures of your MiDis maltese!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Phlick's Maltese is west of Nashville. My Nikki is from Phlick's.

Phlicks Maltese


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hiya, im no help as being from scotland ive never heard of them but congrats on getting closer to getting your first malt. How exciting!!!


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

I have no advice to offer but just wanted to say good luck with your search. I will be expecting my first puppy soon too so I'm excited!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

My Leila came from Sands. She's in TN, too. I have had a great experience so far. 

Sands Maltese, Breeders/Exhibitors of Quality Maltese


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Welcome and can't wait to see where you go for your baby.
It will be hard to get a puppy if you work full time.....you will have some issues there. Please keep that in mind and I am sure members will have suggestions for you as a new pup can't be left alone that long...or shouldn't be.


----------



## I Love Maltese! (Apr 1, 2010)

theboyz said:


> Welcome and can't wait to see where you go for your baby.
> It will be hard to get a puppy if you work full time.....you will have some issues there. Please keep that in mind and I am sure members will have suggestions for you as a new pup can't be left alone that long...or shouldn't be.


Oh I know, I have a couple of job possibilities right now and all of them will allow me to be home during lunch so that will be good. My boyfriend also has a VERY flexible schedule with his job where he is able to come home just about any time he wants. He knows he's gonna have to come home at least once mid morning and then again mid afternoon take care of the little guy between the times I could be there.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Hi!

My Libby is from Dian. She was such a nice lady to deal with. Very down to earth too.

She's just a tad under 4 pounds. 

She is very playful and full of the devil LOL!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

When I was looking last year I had trouble picturing what the size of a malt would be. There are very few around here to compare with.

Here's Libby against a stove so you can get an idea size wise.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Preston is also from Dian @ MiDis. I couldn't have been more pleased with her as a breeder, and she answered every question truthfully that I had asked. I felt like she went above and beyond for me, as I had a horrible experience with London's breeder and instead of deeming me a "picky buyer", she was patient and really helped me find the perfect match. 

I don't have any super new pics of Preston, but he just turned 1 and weighs 6lbs. I asked for a larger Maltese because London is 7lbs and loves to play. She will be able to tell you the approximate adult weight of her puppies. Here are a few of Preston in different haircuts. Please excuse his tear staining (I hate teething!)!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't have a MiDis baby but any I have seen pics of have been gorgeous!
And also, good luck on the search for your new puppy!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

here is one of the first pictures Dian sent me of my first maltese from her (Caddy)










and here she is a few weeks ago getting ready for a show (she's had 3 litters and is now being shown again, she is 4 years old - better late than never!)










Caddy is the mom of my girl in my signature (Ch. Bellarata's I Want to Believe) that I finished fairly quickly showing her from the Bred By Exhibitor class and for a newbie like me, that is not an easy feat! But Lois is a nice malt so we won despite my not great grooming and handling skills, LOL

And here is my second show malt from Dian

















Caira (Ch. Midis Queen of the Nile) and Caira is the mom of my two puppies I am now showing. 

Can't wait to hear about your new baby, when you find her/him!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Stacy, beautiful pictures of just amazing Malts.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Awwww...a new baby soon? Yay!! Welcome to the forum and can't wait to meet your new little one when you get him home.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

:Welcome 4: Good luck in finding your Malt!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Stacy, Can I send Libby to you for a while for some of your great grooming? You'd have her looking perfect in no time. LOL!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Good luck on your search for finding your precious malt 

Kat


----------

